# IP V4 Help



## bhutanesedude (Aug 20, 2012)

I am afraid I don't understand what am I suppose to insert into the field of Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IP) Properties.
As in http://www.elmajdal.net/win7/Joining_Windows_7_To_Domain.aspx there are some IP Address, but can someone brief me on what are those fields and how can I get those IP address from Server 2003? Help required urgently.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

It depends on what exactly you trying to do and what roles are enabled on your server. If you just trying to setup an Internet access for a workstation you may just leave everything by default (to obtain all addresses automatically) and your PC will pull that info from your router. If you use your Server 2003 as a DNS server you'll need to put its IP address as a Preffered DNS server address for your workstation. If you want to manually assign IP address to your workstation you can do that, just make sure it is outside of DHCP scope on your router or Server, if it is setup as a DHCP server also. You can usually pick it either low (last number from 2 to 49), or high (from 201 to 254). Subnet mask more often than not is 255.255.255.0 and gateway is your routers IP, unless you user your server as a network gateway.


----------

